# Vom kleinen Loch zum Koiteich



## nms-koi (17. Sep. 2008)

der alte teich ca 2500 liter wasser zu klein für kois deswegen der umbau auf ca 55000 liter koi teich


----------



## nms-koi (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: vom kleine loch zum koiteich*

bild


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: vom kleine loch zum koiteich*

OK.
Wann ? Wie ? Usw. Oder war das nur ne Info ?


----------



## nms-koi (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: vom kleine loch zum koiteich*

bilder kommen heute abend müssen aller erst verkleinert werden


----------



## rainthanner (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: vom kleine loch zum koiteich*

na dann mal los.


----------



## nms-koi (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: vom kleine loch zum koiteich*

so jett aber so das ist schonmal das fertige loch mit fast fertigem ringanker bodenablauf und skimmer anschluss 

jetzt kommen noch 2 einläufe aber wohin und wie tief ???

daneben habe ich mir noch einen mini teich gesetzt da ich den grossen nicht bepflanzen will wände sind alle kommplett steil um möglich viel wasser in den teich zu bekommen 

wo bekomme ich soviel wasser her???


----------



## nms-koi (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: vom kleine loch zum koiteich*

loch wurde kommplett mit schaufel und spaten gebuddelt dauer jeden aben paar stunden ca 2 wochen


----------



## nms-koi (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: vom kleine loch zum koiteich*

bau der filterkammer beginnt nächsten monat wenn bis dahin wasser und steine um teich sind filterkammer vorstellung sind 4 ibc container wie befüllt noch keine ahnung


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: vom kleine loch zum koiteich*

Sieht doch Prima aus   Aber dein Ringanker sieht mir aber nicht sehr Stabil aus   Wie dick ist der denn ?
Und son Boden hätte ich gerne beim buddeln gehabt  Und schreib doch mal bitte die Teichmaße, also Breite - Länge - Tiefe


----------



## Jürgen-V (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: vom kleine loch zum koiteich*

hi
bei der größe würde ich 2 ba dringent empfehlen
und lege deinen boden konisch zu den ba, sonst wirst du es irgendwann bereuen.


----------



## nms-koi (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: vom kleine loch zum koiteich*

konisch anlegn wollte ich sowieso noch habe mich hier ja schon etwas schlauer gelesen
teichmaße länge 7,0m breite 4,0m tiefe 2,0m

ringanker ist an der schmalsten stelle 12cm und an der diksten 30 habe damit schon die unebenheiten ausgeglichen im ringanker sin mauersteine mit verbaut 
sieht nicht satbil aus ist er aber ist mit schubkarre voller zement begehbar und drauf rumgesprungen bin ich auch schon um zu gucken ob nicht reisst sollen ja nur steine rauf danach sieht man ja nichts mehr von


----------



## nms-koi (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: vom kleine loch zum koiteich*

ob man das glück nennen kann mit dem boden weiss ich nicht das buddeln war nicht leicht weil die klemmschicht so dick und rostig war das mann alles mit der pickel hauen musste war kein kinderspiel aber bestimmt besser bevor es einstürzt  

deswegen bin ich auch bei der grösse geblieben sollte eigentlich noch grösser


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: vom kleine loch zum koiteich*



			
				nms-koi schrieb:
			
		

> ob man das glück nennen kann mit dem boden weiss ich nicht das buddeln war nicht leicht weil die klemmschicht so dick und rostig war das mann alles mit der pickel hauen musste war kein kinderspiel aber bestimmt besser bevor es einstürzt
> 
> deswegen bin ich auch bei der grösse geblieben sollte eigentlich noch grösser



Sieht auf den Bildern einfacher aus, so wie Sand halt


----------



## Olli.P (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Vom kleinen Loch zum Koiteich*

Hi nms-koi,

gibbet auch 'nen richtigen Namen 


Das wird bestimmt ein ganz schöner Koiteich.  

Aber warum hast du denn die Randbepflanzung gleich mit einbetoniert ....


Kommt doch noch Folie drüber......


----------



## nms-koi (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Vom kleinen Loch zum Koiteich*

ja nen namen habe ich auch dennis 

ich hofe ich schaffe es noch bis mitte nächsten monat wasser reinzulassen 
wird ja schon langsam kalt draußen


----------



## nms-koi (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Vom kleinen Loch zum Koiteich*

wo ist denn die beste position für die hi blows wollte 2 stück verbauen oder doch lieber 4 ?????


----------



## nms-koi (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Vom kleinen Loch zum Koiteich*

so heute worden die hi blows verbaut habe mich für 2 entschieden kam ja keine antwort supi    und den teich mit teppich ausgekleidet


----------



## anfänger200 (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Vom kleinen Loch zum Koiteich*

hallo dennis teppich ist aber nicht die beste lösung, der ferrottet schnell. mfg


----------



## nms-koi (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Vom kleinen Loch zum Koiteich*

stimmt meiner ist aber mit alt öl eingecremt ist jetzt verrotungsfrei


----------



## koimen (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Vom kleinen Loch zum Koiteich*



			
				nms-koi schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt meiner ist aber mit alt öl eingecremt ist jetzt verrotungsfrei




Hallo Dennis

Kennste aber auch nichts ......würde das nicht an die grosse Glocke hängen diesen Spruch mit Altöl in den Boden geben...


----------



## tattoo_hh (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Vom kleinen Loch zum Koiteich*



			
				koimen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dennis
> 
> Kennste aber auch nichts ......würde das nicht an die grosse Glocke hängen diesen Spruch mit Altöl in den Boden geben...




und öl in verbindung mit pvc oder gar kautschuk? ich weiss nicht... autoreifen können das nicht ab...


----------



## Icke (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Vom kleinen Loch zum Koiteich*

Gibts schon neuigkeiten ?
Sieht alles wirklich sehr schön aus, was bisher zu sehen war.


----------

